# Newsletter going out today!



## Mike Phillips

*Newsletter going out today!*

I don't send these out a lot, don't want to spam everyone.

Today's newsletter shared the LIVE rock chip repair class with Dr. Color Chip that starts at 3:00pm today.

The newsletter also announces the dates for the 2021 Boat Detailing Class. I only teach this ONCE a year and it is the BEST and MOST hands-on boat detailing class on Planet Earth.

If you want to stay caught up with upcoming events, tips and techniques, then send me your e-mail address and I'll add you to my newsletter. Send and e-mail to,

[email protected]

Never any spam, just good stuff.


----------



## Rappy

Hi Mike,

Email sent :thumb:

Thanks,

Rappy


----------

